# Renseignements sur le fonctionnement l'Apple Watch en wifi.



## Collection (15 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Désirant offrire une Apple Watch Sport à un proche pour noël je me posais quelques questions sur son fonctionnement en wifi. Est elle capable de recevoir des notifications (notamment sms, mails, et applis) sans être jumelée en Bluetooth à un iPhone mais uniquement grâce à une box internet en wifi ? De plus affiche t-elle toujours l'heure exacte même si on l'éteint et la rallume sans iPhone jumelé ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

Cordialement.


----------



## fousfous (16 Décembre 2015)

Pour l'heure oui tout le temps
Et pour les SMS si il n'y a pas d'iPhone a coté tu ne risques pas d'en recevoir c'est normal  Mais les iMessage oui, tout ce qui transite par internet c'est bon.
Pour les apps ça dépend desquels, mais faut quand même que la personne ai un iPhone.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Décembre 2015)

J'apporte une précision: meme si l'iPhone n'est pas à côté, il faut que la montre soit initialement jumelé à un iPhone... Si tu supprimes le jumelage, tu as une brique qui n'affiche même pas l'heure...

La montre à besoin d'être attachée à un iPhone.... Sinon elle ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## Collection (16 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses, la précision est intéressante cela signifie qu'iPhone éteint, donc non jumelé en bluetooth, la montre n'affiche plus l'heure même si elle à été configurée au départ ?

Et même connectée en wifi elle ne peut recevoir QUE les iMessages sans l'iPhone ? Même pas les e-mails, ni les notifs d'applis d'actu comme le Figaro ou le Monde par ex ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Décembre 2015)

Collection a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, la précision est intéressante cela signifie qu'iPhone éteint, donc non jumelé en bluetooth, la montre n'affiche plus l'heure même si elle à été configurée au départ ?
> 
> Et même connectée en wifi elle ne peut recevoir QUE les iMessages sans l'iPhone ? Même pas les e-mails, ni les notifs d'applis d'actu comme le Figaro ou le Monde par ex ?


Non, l'iPhone éteint la montre fonctionne:.. 

Mon discours était: tant qu'elle n'a pas été jumelé, elle ne sert à rien. Si tu rompt le jumelage (tu lui demandes de ne plus avoir de lien avec ton iPhone), elle se met en mode d'attente d'un nouveau jumelage et n'affichera plus rien...

Mon propos était: tu ne peut pas jumeler une montre avec ton iPhone pour l'offrir à quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'iPhone, la régler et la de jumeler de ton iPhone... Quand tu procèdes au dejumelage, les réglages disparaissent aussi...

Mais bien sûre la montre fonctionne loin de son iPhone...

Les e-mails et les notifs d'applications ne sont que des extraits des logiciels iPhone... Sans iPhone à côté, normale que ca ne fonctionne pas... Rien de surprenant...


----------



## Collection (16 Décembre 2015)

Elle à bien un  iPhone, mais il n'est pas toujours allumé c'est pour ça... je pensais que certaines applis d'actu comme le Figaro étaient autonomes et qu'elle pourrait avoir au moins ses mails, tout ça en n'étant connectée qu'au wifi de sa box. Mais apparemment non il faut toujours avoir l'iPhone allumé , c'est dommage... Si j'ai bien compris iPhone éteint, et même étant connectée au wifi, elle ne peut avoir que l'heure et les iMessages sur l'AW ?


----------



## fousfous (16 Décembre 2015)

Pour les mails ça fonctionne sans l'iPhone pourtant je crois, après pour les applications c'est au cas par cas normalement.


----------



## Collection (16 Décembre 2015)

C'est bien ça ? Aucune notif, ni appli d'actu, ni e-mail en wifi sur l'AW iPhone éteint ? Merci de m'éclairer un peu plus !

Et au fait, avec l'iPad allumé jumelé en Bluetooth en permanence chez elle ça marcherait ?

De plus l'écran peut il être allumé en continue pour afficher l'heure ?


----------



## Collection (16 Décembre 2015)

A désolé, nos messages se sont croisés c'est sûr pour les mails en wifi ça marche vraiment ?


----------



## fousfous (16 Décembre 2015)

Bah aux dernières nouvelles iPhone éteint y a quelques notifications.
Et sinon le plus simple c'est de ne pas éteindre 

Et non ça ne fonctionne pas avec l'iPad 

Non l'écran s'éteint quand tu baisses le bras, et se rallume quand tu le relèves (c'est mieux pour pas que de autres personne vouent les notifs)


----------



## Collection (16 Décembre 2015)

J'avais pourtant cru lire que iPhone éteint il n'y avait que les iMessages qui marchaient, pas les notifs mails ni les applis ? Vous avez essayé ? il faudrait vraiment que je soit sûr svp

Merci pour les autres réponses.


----------



## Collection (17 Décembre 2015)

que je "sois" sûr !


----------

